# Must Haves for Spring



## ashmamma84 (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought it would be fun to share what we are all lemming for this season...so what is on your "must have" list for spring? It could be as elaborate as a leather jacket in a flirty color (I saw one in Lane Bryant that was HAWT!) or as simple as figure flattering cotton tees in a variety of colors.

So ladies, do tell!


----------



## moonvine (Feb 19, 2007)

Shorts w/pockets. I spilled bleach all over mine


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2007)

Halters, Halters, Halters...I'm already on the lookout for them.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm determined to own a tube top this summer. I don't know why but I want one.


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 19, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Halters, Halters, Halters...I'm already on the lookout for them.





> I'm determined to own a tube top this summer. I don't know why but I want one.



Man, I have enough of both of these to supply you two for the entire summer!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2007)

Mia Davina said:


> Man, I have enough of both of these to supply you two for the entire summer!!



I have 6 or 7..but I want more..lol

If you have any in 22/24 or 26/28 you want get rid of..let me know..lol


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 19, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I have 6 or 7..but I want more..lol
> 
> If you have any in 22/24 or 26/28 you want get rid of..let me know..lol



actually, I have a couple.. I just have to get off my lazy ass and take pics of them ^_^


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2007)

Mia Davina said:


> actually, I have a couple.. I just have to get off my lazy ass and take pics of them ^_^



HOT DAMN WOMAN..don't tease me like that..lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 19, 2007)

Spring is my absolute fave season, so I get geared up in January...I know, I know, I'm a mess. LOL I can't help it. 

Anyway, I picked up this - http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2910748...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007113&P=2

I also picked up several pairs of cute shoes - sandals and loafers (I'll have to take pics when I get a minute). 

I will be restocking sleeveless and short sleeve tees - in bright colors and white ones...I HATE a dingy white tee. 

Oh and I'm thinking about this skirt too - http://www.svobodastyle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=40
I think it's ssssooo flyy!

I'm sure there's more that I want...so I'll be adding to the list later.


----------



## Donna (Feb 19, 2007)

My must haves this year are LINEN! Blouses, pants, skirts, jackets, dresses. Living in Florida, it's always a challenge to find something cool, comfortable and that looks dressy or sophisticated. I never thought I would like linen and always thought it to be impractical for business wear since I thought it wrinkled too easily. I inherited a pair of linen pants from a friend, and while they were originally too long and too big, once they were tailored, they have become a total staple of my wardrobe. And the nice part is that they don't wrinkle as bad as I thought they would and they wash and dry perfectly with little or no ironing. 

Plus, Silhouettes and Love Your Peaches do a lot of nice stuff in linen.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 19, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> My must haves this year are LINEN! Blouses, pants, skirts, jackets, dresses. Living in Florida, it's always a challenge to find something cool, comfortable and that looks dressy or sophisticated. I never thought I would like linen and always thought it to be impractical for business wear since I thought it wrinkled too easily. I inherited a pair of linen pants from a friend, and while they were originally too long and too big, once they were tailored, they have become a total staple of my wardrobe. And the nice part is that they don't wrinkle as bad as I thought they would and they wash and dry perfectly with little or no ironing.
> 
> Plus, Silhouettes and Love Your Peaches do a lot of nice stuff in linen.



You sound like my Mother - she loves linen for warmer months too. She has business meetings daily and she pieces her linen with cotton seperates to stay cooler...as she says, being a heavy woman with menopause in the summertime is no fun, so the lighter fabrics are easy for her too.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope youse guys are getting your sunscreen ready. That is if you don't wear it all year.

I'm making some stuff for spring and summer. I just finished a flippy little skirt in a cute fabric that looks like the sky in Van Gogh's Starry Night. Next I've got a toile-esque cotton with scenes of Venice in beige shades for a tank. I'm also going to try to make a faux-wrap halter in a tie dye fabric or maybe the Victorian scroll fabric I got.

For winter, I made a polarfleece wrap in ombre fade green and teal. That thing is so soft and warm, I wish the groundhog had seen his shadow!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.shoetrader.com/pagebuilder/Item?item=48912&skurange=WW&CATEGORY=SEARCHPAGE

I LOVE THESE BOOTS! And a pair is supposed to be on its way to me as I type! Way more than I have spent on shoes in forever, but that's how much I dig them. I'm justifying it by thinking I'll use them for my pirate outfit for the Vegas bash.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 20, 2007)

Mia Davina said:


> Man, I have enough of both of these to supply you two for the entire summer!!



Whoa--where'd you get tube tops??

I have wanted one of those ever since I wasn't quite old enough to wear them as a teenager. Need to Make This Happen.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 20, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Spring is my absolute fave season, so I get geared up in January...I know, I know, I'm a mess. LOL I can't help it.
> Anyway, I picked up this - http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2910748...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007113&P=2



That is a SMOKIN coat--


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so sick of the snow here. I can't wait to breakout the pastels and sandals.

A spring must have for me are layering tanks and tees.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 20, 2007)

I really like these shoes- but can't decide if I'd ever wear them.

http://www.shoetrader.com/pagebuilder/Item?item=49431&CATEGORY=SEARCHPAGE


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 20, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> That is a SMOKIN coat--




Thanks! It fits like a dream!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 20, 2007)

What I want more than anything on the planet are several pairs of pedal pushers/crops/long shorts that fit me perfectly. My legs are really short so I've yet to find anything off the rack that don't look like water waders on me. PLUS, the drumstick legs make this a difficult fit.

I want crops for work in black, tan, pinstripe, etc. And long shorts (like boys style) for casual wear, and tight versions for sexay wear.

If I ever find anything like this, I'm doing the whole stocking up thing and buying every one I can find in my size.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the Nordstrom link - I never look there for some reason. I think this dress is FABULOUS. Adore the retro style... wish I had somewhere to wear it, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. (who am I kidding? I'll probably buy it anyway :doh


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 20, 2007)

This too!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 21, 2007)

yes, but....TOOB TOPS???!? Have y'all actually seen them anywhere for sale? for beeg girls?

p.s. Sammy I adore dress #1. total sucker for 50s silhouette


----------



## RedHotAva (Feb 24, 2007)

I just picked up this dress today and it is so adorable! I have been on the hunt for a summer dress for years, and all I could ever find seemed too dressy to me, but this is like the answer to my prayers! I'm a 22/24, and the XXL fit me fine.

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=34969&pid=468145


As for tube tops, I recently got this little cutie from Torrid, but I still havent had the guts to wear it out!

http://www.torrid.com/store/product.asp?LS=0&ITEM=599938


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 24, 2007)

For those of you with a desire for tube tops, and don't mind making one,
Sew Subversive and Generation T both have ideas for making your own out of old T shirts.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 25, 2007)

RedHotAva said:


> As for tube tops, I recently got this little cutie from Torrid, but I still havent had the guts to wear it out!
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/store/product.asp?LS=0&ITEM=599938



interestin! hmm! I realized I'm still thinkin of tube tops from 70s...technology has changed  that one's cute!


----------



## RedHotAva (Feb 25, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> interestin! hmm! I realized I'm still thinkin of tube tops from 70s...technology has changed  that one's cute!



They have lots of other cute tube tops at Torrid too, but they seem to run really small. Maybe its just me- I dont want everything spilling/popping out, so I had to get a size 4, and its still tight like a tube top should be!


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 26, 2007)

Anything in the right shade of coral for me. I bought some gauzy fabric to use, I am thinking a peasant top of some sort for sure. But that is my one must-have for Spring. A piece of coral colored clothing, as I am seeing it everywhere in the stores.

Tracy


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 27, 2007)

I was perusing Lane Bryant online...getting myself into trouble. Hehehe

I can NOT wait to spend my real women dollars!


http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=0939744&pagesize=3
I've tried it on - love the way it makes my waist look!


http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=8738643&pagesize=3
I want a couple - in basic colors like white and black, and a couple in the cutesy stripe.

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=0061879&pagesize=3
Super cute with a patent leather wedge!

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=0356196&pagesize=3
I'll wear these with a mod print trapeze style jacket I have...oh and bright accessories!

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=0091587&pagesize=3
Tried these on too - I think they are cute!

Now on to dresses...Can you tell I'm obsessed?! LOL

http://www.alight.com/10112596.html

http://www.alight.com/10112596.html

http://www.alight.com/10112508.html

http://www.alight.com/10112519.html

http://www.alight.com/10112468.html


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 27, 2007)

For you tube toppees, I was at Joann Fabric yesterday and they have a "sundress fabric" several different styles available. Its a ruched top with a skirt attached. They had dots, florals and tropical prints. It looked like you could cut off the skirt if desired and sew in a hem and attached tie straps or something else on top. Some of the patterns were quite cute, including a dot and stripe combo.

Not sure if they're online at joann.com but if you have a store in your town, check it out.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 23, 2007)

Some cute stuff Torrid has:











I like this jacket but can't afford it:






I am in love with this top and tried it on in size 26. It was too snug in the sleeves. Sigh...






Belts I bought recently:











Belts I want:














(They're sold out of this one in a 4X. Sigh...)






Bracelets I want:






Bracelets I got:











Necklaces I want:











I got this top in Penneys & I also got one similar to it in black:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 23, 2007)

Oovoo handbags:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 23, 2007)

::swoon:: I need to go shoe shopping...SOON! 

View attachment 0441961608704_150x150.jpg


View attachment 0452535655727_150x150.jpg


View attachment _5263545.jpg


View attachment _5385944.jpg


View attachment _5349654.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oovoo handbags:




where do you usually buy?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 23, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> where do you usually buy?


I haven't bought an oovoo bag yet (if I did, it would probably be from their website). Your question prompted me to look for other retailers, and I discovered this profile here, 
_"Background:

What is your name? Pauline Lewis
Where are you from? Virginia
Where do you live now? Virginia
How old are you? 35
Do you have a design background? No.
Do you still have a day job? No.
What year were your bags born? 2004
Bag brand name: oovoo
What is their retail price range? $90 - $225
Where can a shopper buy your bags? www.oovoodesign.com
For more information, contact: www.oovoodesign.com

Story:

I left the corporate world two years ago and traveled back to Asia. I was inspired by the women I met along the way and started to work with one Vietnamese designer in particular, Ms. Le Thi Hong Tu, better known as Hong Tu. From my vision and direction, along with Hong Tus designs, comes the signature cornerstone of oovoo design. oovoo really grew from my love for all things handcrafted and a desire to build a business model based on positive working relationships, especially among women. Almost all my customers and vendors are women  this network creates a full circle of support for the women of Vietnam by the women in the United States, and vice versa. 

This alliance between two women-owned enterprises has grown to support over 600 women in Vietnam: with 120 full-time employees in the southern region of Vietnam; and 500 part-time embroiderers in the North. Thus, oovoo handbags.have a unique blend of Asian and Western influences that translate into handcrafted works of art. The bags are 100% hand-embroidered and carefully crafted. Many people ask me if oovoo means anything - oovoo has its roots in the word ovo, which is defined in the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary as from the egg, or from the beginning. This goes back to the circle of women that I work with, which is fully represented in the oovoo brand. "_

Sorry, long-winded answer for a very short question, but that's the type of company I'd like to give my money to.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Apr 5, 2007)

Flip flops! It's all about the flip flops! Oh wait, that is everyday!..lol!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 5, 2007)

My daughter would love these! (I do too!) This would make a perfect graduation present for her. Thanks for the link, Sam!

eta...I didn't see the bag in the top left corner (shown below) on the site...did I miss it? Any hints on where I might find it? 







SamanthaNY said:


> I haven't bought an oovoo bag yet (if I did, it would probably be from their website). Your question prompted me to look for other retailers, and I discovered this profile here._*snip*_.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, you're welcome, Joy! Please post a pic of what you get (if you do...). I'm *this* close to buying something of hers for myself....


----------



## cherylharrell (May 4, 2007)

I wanted these pants from the Lane Bryant/Woman Within Catalog in the black color as the offwhite color would get dirty easy & the print wouldn't go with everything:






But they are all sold out in the black color. Whine! They would've been nice widelegged pants to wear this summer.

So I got these instead and in the black color:






I also finally found something cute in Walmart. Usually all I see in there in old grandma stuff or fuddy duddy stuff or plain boring stuff or stuff that's just not me but would look great on someone else. Usually all I find in there are these short sleeve t's with a feminine rounded neck by Just My Size that are great for putting t-shirt transfers on. So I'll get some whenever I need a t-shirt to put a transfer on.

Last summer I did find a nice ethnic hippie type skirt in there for $7 or so which I got & a couple yrs back found a coupla pairs of pullon boot cut flared jeans.

Well the the other nite I was looking at the clothes in Walmart not expecting to see much & they had this really cute tank top with lace on the bottom of it . It was peach colored with a print design on the front & only $7 something. I had to get it.  Those tank tops with the lace on the bottom of them like they have in Torrid & Dots, well they have those for the same price. I may end up getting me a white or black on to put a t-shirt transfer on. If I had known they had those in there I would got a black tank top with lace around the bottom there instead of getting mine at Dots. I would've saved a few bucks. They are alot cheaper than Torrid has them. It's about time Walmart got in something cute...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 4, 2007)

I want the camo calf length shorts from KingSize....they look badass! Add to that outfit a black halter top and I'd be lookin damn fine.

Hey no one ever said I was the femme type, lol


I even went and fetched a pic for ya! I want black ones


----------



## cherylharrell (May 7, 2007)

I found a cute top on sale for 40% of in Peebles Dept Store this weekend. They are sort of like Macys or Dillards. I have to wade thru lots of fuddy duddy grandma stuff to get to the good stuff but it is worth it. I saw a black top similar to it that was on $23 something but I couldn't afford it on top of getting this top. The black one was sort of tight looking on me but it did give me some boobage. It made my top perkier looking. Usually I have sag up there lol. Here is the top modeled by me. I wore it to church with some black wideleg Levis Bendover pants. I got hubby to take the pic. I love the top!  

View attachment cherylharrell1and2may2007.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 7, 2007)

Scooters and Tube Tops!

I bought pink, white, and blue. I love them! 

http://fashionbug.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/fashion_bug_product_page?nav=Plus&item=8920605&pagesize=3


Torrid's site has several cute tube tops on clearance. I haven't bought one yet but I plan on it. I'm still pretty hesitant about showing my upper arms but I would be brave for a cute tube top!

http://www.torrid.com/store/product.asp?LS=0&RN=310&ITEM=560758


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 8, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Scooters and Tube Tops!
> I bought pink, white, and blue. I love them!
> http://fashionbug.charmingshoppes.c...product_page?nav=Plus&item=8920605&pagesize=3
> Torrid's site has several cute tube tops on clearance. I haven't bought one yet but I plan on it. I'm still pretty hesitant about showing my upper arms but I would be brave for a cute tube top!
> http://www.torrid.com/store/product.asp?LS=0&RN=310&ITEM=560758



I wanna see how that tube top works! let's see! it's pretty


----------



## Frankie (May 9, 2007)

I'm still trying to locate a pair of capri jeans that I like. I got a pair from Gap that I'm going to have to return. Low rise is fine, but not so low rise that I'm showing off three inches of butt crack (and forget about sitting in them - most of my ass would be on display). With the whiskering, blasting, or too thin fabric of most other capris I've seen, I'm not feeling hopeful. It shouldn't be this difficult for me, but for some reason, it is. I like the fit of Gap jeans otherwise. I wonder if Old Navy shares the same fit (but I worry that the cheaper prices mean a low quality denim)? Going to have to try some and find out.


----------



## cherylharrell (May 13, 2007)

The other day I was in Cato & found these nice widelegged or flarelegged pants in a cute mint green color. They didn't have any left in the average length only the petite & they were out of 22/24 & only had 26/28. Even tho I usually take a 24 in pants & petite is usually too short on me being 5'6, I decided to try the 26/28 petite. They fit and weren't high waters on me so I got them. I decided to go to 2 other Catos stores to see if they had them in a 22/24. Well I wound up getting 2 tops. One was a sleeveless button front top made out of gauze material that I had seen in the other Cato & they were out of it in 22/24. Then in the other Cato I found a top that was similar to this one on the Belle Avenue site:







Except the sleeves are more sleeveless & capped sleeve looking & the tank top inset is black white the rest of the top is a 60's pucci type print & the buckle is round & silver. I felt so guilty ge:doh: tting both of those until I saw a lady in line ahead of me buing a whole ton (I bet over 10 or more items) & it said sized 14/16 on the tags. She didn't seem that big to me but heck alot of plus people don't seem so big to me anymore. I never did find the pants in a 22/24 so I'll just keep the 26/28. I'd rather have them a little big than too little...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 14, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I wanna see how that tube top works! let's see! it's pretty




Well, I haven't ordered that one from Torrid yet. However, I went to Lane Bryant yesterday and they have about three types of tube tops there (that I saw anyway). Because I am more pear shaped things don't always fit me properly on top and are too tight around my belly (especially LB stuff). Anyway, of the three tube tops I tried on only one fit me nicely....and I love it! It also comes with straps which is nice. 

Here is a pic...
View attachment 19817



While I really like this top I'm not sure I will order the other one from Torrid now. I have a feeling it won't fit me right.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 14, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, I haven't ordered that one from Torrid yet. However, I went to Lane Bryant yesterday and they have about three types of tube tops there (that I saw anyway). Because I am more pear shaped things don't always fit me properly on top and are too tight around my belly (especially LB stuff). Anyway, of the three tube tops I tried on only one fit me nicely....and I love it! It also comes with straps which is nice.
> 
> Here is a pic...
> View attachment 19817
> ...



So cute Nancy --I have that same tube top. In the dead of summer I absolutely refuse to wear sleeves; I loathe it. I'm all about comfort, and comfort means me having my chubby arms out. The tube top is cute on you!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 14, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, I haven't ordered that one from Torrid yet. However, I went to Lane Bryant yesterday and they have about three types of tube tops there (that I saw anyway). Because I am more pear shaped things don't always fit me properly on top and are too tight around my belly (especially LB stuff). Anyway, of the three tube tops I tried on only one fit me nicely....and I love it! It also comes with straps which is nice.
> While I really like this top I'm not sure I will order the other one from Torrid now. I have a feeling it won't fit me right.



I love it!! Looks great on you. And who knows about the Torrid ones...hope they fit  Nice to see these actually on somebody.


----------



## Tooz (May 17, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, I haven't ordered that one from Torrid yet. However, I went to Lane Bryant yesterday and they have about three types of tube tops there (that I saw anyway). Because I am more pear shaped things don't always fit me properly on top and are too tight around my belly (especially LB stuff). Anyway, of the three tube tops I tried on only one fit me nicely....and I love it! It also comes with straps which is nice.
> 
> Here is a pic...
> View attachment 19817
> ...


I almost bought that top. Instead, I bought this one (as well as a black one):

[http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=0506675&pagesize=3


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I almost bought that top. Instead, I bought this one (as well as a black one):
> 
> [http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=0506675&pagesize=3



Cute top, Tooz. I think I'm headed to LB this weekend to spend my Real Women Dollars --I have a bunch and there's a sale on capris, bermudas, and such. Can't wait!


----------



## mybluice (May 17, 2007)

Very cute tops everyone!

I have some real women dollars to spend at LB too. Just not sure how they work. Do I have to spend $50 to use my $25 real women dollar or can I spend $25 and use it? Like that will happen...lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 17, 2007)

mybluice said:


> Very cute tops everyone!
> 
> I have some real women dollars to spend at LB too. Just not sure how they work. Do I have to spend $50 to use my $25 real women dollar or can I spend $25 and use it? Like that will happen...lol



Okay, so for every $50 you spend, you take $25 off.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 18, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I almost bought that top. Instead, I bought this one (as well as a black one):
> 
> [http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=0506675&pagesize=3



did one style fit better than the other?


----------



## Mechelle (May 18, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm determined to own a tube top this summer. I don't know why but I want one.




OMG Target of all places has these tube tops that actually hold up big boobs. They are in the regular size section but they have an xxl, it fits so nice! Comes in black, brick red, tan and white. I got black and I love it!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 12, 2007)

I had wanted these wideleg pants from the Lane Bryant/Woman Within Catalog in the black color as the offwhite color would get dirty easy & the print wouldn't go with everything. They were called flowey pants:

http://media.redcatsusa.com/is/image...op_sharpe n=1

But they were all sold out in the black color. So I got these instead and in the black color:

http://media.redcatsusa.com/is/image...op_sharpe n=1

Well, they finally had in stock the first pair of pants so I ordered a pair in the black. I got them yesterday & I am gonna take them back. The reason is they have slits on the sides of each leg & I had no idea they had slits on the legs when I ordered them. It sure didn't mention slits on the legs in the pants description. I don't care for slits on pants legs unless it is capri or clamdigger type pants. Just don't care for slits on the legs of long pants. So I am sending them back. You can't always tell by the pics in the catalog or on the website as to how something is gonna look. Oh well. I'm keeping the linen pants instead...


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Thanks for the Nordstrom link - I never look there for some reason. I think this dress is FABULOUS. Adore the retro style... wish I had somewhere to wear it, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. (who am I kidding? I'll probably buy it anyway :doh



...you have fab taste  ...so, you don't have an occasion to wear that MAKE an occasion!!

DO IT! It's fabby!

CeCe xx


----------

